
Workers at re-opened Tesla plant test positive for coronavirus - firasd
https://www.sfgate.com/business/article/Tesla-defied-county-orders-so-it-could-restart-15326686.php
======
firasd
For me this boils down to what I was saying at the time
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23130220](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23130220)),
that we hear a lot about what Elon Musk thinks about whether the factory is
safe, and what the county thinks, but I wonder what the workers think. Looks
like this journalist finally got some info.

(The other issue I was wondering is: if Elon is so confident that everything
is safe, would he be willing to provide an undergirding guarantee for
treatment and compensation if someone does catch Covid? I doubt it because he
is big on parsing 'deaths from Covid' vs 'deaths with Covid'.)

------
xenospn
Why do workers have to speak “anonymously for fear of retaliation”? What kind
of company is this?

~~~
foxyv
An American one!

------
Apocryphon
So in the rush to open the plant, Musk might have caused greater delays?

~~~
firasd
It's hard to tell but apparently workers report "some on their production
lines might disappear for two weeks without explanation - a likely effect of
extreme precautions".

